# Sound Deadening



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Wondering what everyone is using for sound deadening these days. I used Raammat and Dynamat in the past. Suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

I've always used Dynamat Extreme and I know it tested very well.

Whenever I buy again I'll either get Dynamat or KnuKonceptz Kno Knoise, which also tested very well and is competitively priced:





Kno Knoise Kolossus Edition 2 Door Kit 13.7sq ft - Merchandise







www.knukonceptz.com


----------



## ExoTicLeveL (Oct 29, 2020)

Second skin damplifier pro, best imo


----------



## Acula (Sep 16, 2020)

Resonix or nothing.


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

I've had good results with the kolossus and damp pro. The diy deadener testing guy is starting up his rig. I think resonix is consider top of the line since SDS is gone. Previous testing showed kolossus (for the money) and dynamatt (perf per mass) performed well. 



https://www.facebook.com/groups/651457188787366/


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Dynamat ex and Silent Coat + Brax paste


----------



## 420tabbycat (Dec 23, 2013)

So the obvious answer is some products perform better than others. When I think of weighted sound deadener seems like some heavy tar on some aluminum. Are there huge differences in performance? I’m happy with noico 80mil so far, but I used 2 and 3 layer pieces on big holes. I know that if in any way possible, all future builds will involve a moulded fiberglass barrier on top of the deadener. My glass on inner door job was wicked effective.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

420tabbycat said:


> So the obvious answer is some products perform better than others. When I think of weighted sound deadener seems like some heavy tar on some aluminum. Are there huge differences in performance? I’m happy with noico 80mil so far, but I used 2 and 3 layer pieces on big holes. I know that if in any way possible, all future builds will involve a moulded fiberglass barrier on top of the deadener. My glass on inner door job was wicked effective.


Go back in a year after some heat exposure and look at the melted noico. Next build try some of Nick's Resonix.


----------



## 420tabbycat (Dec 23, 2013)

I live in South Carolina and after the summer I can tell it became really soft but didn’t notice any melting or smell, thinking back my 4runner before didn’t melt either. Food for thought though, next build I’ll consider better overall products. I’m definitely at a new level of audio maturity where I used to spend 5 hours considering a product (any) now I spend 5 days.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Acula said:


> Resonix or nothing.


That’s a bold statement. What you makes you say that?


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

cant speak for resonix as I have never used it. I can say Dynamat has never let me down and does what it says it will do. Also if you happen to pull a panel years later, it still there like you installed it. How it compares to resonix, again dont know.


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

miniSQ said:


> Go back in a year after some heat exposure and look at the melted noico. Next build try some of Nick's Resonix.


I've had Noico installed on my other car for years and have had absolutely no melting (or smell) - or any issues whatsoever. I actually really like it. I even have it on the roof!


----------



## 420tabbycat (Dec 23, 2013)

I’m interested in how the acoustic performance differs among brands.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

If you want to see actual testing, look up thr old thread by 2stubborn2fail, and join his new Facebook group called "The Deadening". In his last test, Sound Deadener Showdown came out on top by a good margin. He just started his new tested and only tested Sound Deadener Showdown and ResoNix. ResoNix beat out SDS by a pretty wide margin. Links below for both..










Sound Deadening (CLD) Testing


I don't know what happened to Thinsulate Acoustic. We used it and sold it for years. It was a great product but 3M gave me no support at all - no technical data and no response when I tried to get answers to QC issues. I believe their primary interest was using it in engineered OEM parts. The...




www.diymobileaudio.com








https://www.facebook.com/groups/651457188787366/?ref=share




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ocuriel said:


> That’s a bold statement. What you makes you say that?


Because it best out the previous best product by a wide margin. See post above. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Jroo said:


> Also if you happen to pull a panel years later, it still there like you installed it. How it compares to resonix, again dont know.


There's a member here who has ResoNix installed on his side by sides exhaust heat shield for over a year. He still sends me updates to this day that it hasn't budged at all after many rides and pressure washes..

@jdunk54nl 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

To elaborate on my earlier post:

Overall, I’ve been happy with plain old’ dynamat. Its been proven to perform well, it’s fairly light, it stays where you place it and it’s readily available at competitive prices.

One other characteristic of dynamat which is important to me: it removes cleanly with moderate effort. Some of the other leading contenders stay where they’re put, but are pretty much non removable.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

I wanna say it was made by the group that makes focal. I know I used a ton of peel n stick black hole tiles in my doors . Those tiles made my doors stop sounding like doors and more like boxes.


----------



## ribrown (May 2, 2012)

I've used a number of different types and found that Resonix is the easiest to work with. Easiest to cut and sticks firmly without a lot of effort (rollers, blocks of wood, sore fingers, etc.) I went from a cheaper brand in my doors to Resonix and it made a very noticable difference in midbass response. The website is very informative as well on how to thoroughly deaden doors. I highly recommend the product over other brands. Ships flat as well and not in rolls. Big plus.


----------



## drphilb (Oct 23, 2014)

Sound deadening takes the most amount of time to do but it is so important to do it right. There are 4 types of deadening that are essential. Most do the basic of attaching the sticky tar substance directly to the metal but the other 3 are very important - Barriers help reduce transmission loss. If you think about a piece of paper it's transmission lost is 0db on all frequencies since noise will just transfer through. A barrier will keep noise out and music in. Decouple foam helps with vibration inside the cab with panels. Absorption deadening fills the hollow areas with a moisture wicking material that absorbs noise. 3M makes "Thinsulate " which is found in gloves. 

I am running Ballistic Competition on the metal ,it is the thickest in the industry (2.2mm) Vcomp from B-Quiet for the barrier, closed loop for the decoupler and Thinsulate as the absorber


----------



## Machine7 (Nov 17, 2010)

From my experience:
1- Resonix
2- Damplifier Pro
3- Dynamat Extreme
4- Raam Mat (a very distant 4th actually)

And in that order. 

The Resonix and Damplifier have a pretty nice piece of aluminum on them. That Resonix beat out the now discontinued top contender is impressive and confirms to me what I felt when I handled a piece. The rubber/butyl backing has an interesting viscosity. 

The whole idea of dampening tiles aka CLD is to turn vibration into heat energy. A more “gelatinous” product would surely achieve that more efficiently. That Resonix has mass and adheres so well makes it truly impressive stuff for such a “dumb” product lol. 

I actually used all four in my truck. The Dynamat Extreme isn’t bad it just doesn’t have the “body” to the material of the former two and the aluminum is extremely thin. All 3 are extremely workable/pliable. 

The Raam Mat 80mil I used had a seemingly foam back and I just felt it was too light to be of any real value. The aluminum layer is more like foil too. I applied 2 layers of the stuff where it was used. Knocking on panels where I tried applying it before anything else only confirmed my suspicions.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm pretty happy currently with damplifier pro. I was originally going to go with resonix but the black friday deal from second skin was too good to pass up. I like it better than the previous products I've used: Dynamat, RAAMMAT, Noico, and Kno knoise. 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Good recommendations. Thanks everyone! 👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

I notice Steve Cooke always uses a product called Vibraflex, which last I noticed was marketed more towards OEM including ship manufacturers ? I think I have found it for sale online before but never pulled the trigger. its more expensive but not ridiculously so. 
I wanted to try Resonix in my latest build but the shipping from NY was too much to handle. I pretty much use dynamat exclusively now, I've tried some cheaper products and wasn't happy. If Resonix is on par with the old SDS CLD tiles though it is most likely a better alternative to dynamat. Unforutnately it doesn't ship for free in 2 days like dynamat yes I"m a shipping speed whore.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

How is the Thinsulate used?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

preston said:


> I notice Steve Cooke always uses a product called Vibraflex, which last I noticed was marketed more towards OEM including ship manufacturers ? I think I have found it for sale online before but never pulled the trigger. its more expensive but not ridiculously so.
> I wanted to try Resonix in my latest build but the shipping from NY was too much to handle. I pretty much use dynamat exclusively now, I've tried some cheaper products and wasn't happy. If Resonix is on par with the old SDS CLD tiles though it is most likely a better alternative to dynamat. Unforutnately it doesn't ship for free in 2 days like dynamat yes I"m a shipping speed whore.


Currently working on shipping. Fedex doesn't like dense packages :/

Vibraflex is a vinyl based product. This stiffens the panels instead of dampens. Different method for different applications. Just a heads up, it does not like temperature changes. If it sees that, you'll probably find it in the bottom of your door in many pieces. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

ocuriel said:


> How is the Thinsulate used?


absorption like a foam. You'll find it behind a lot oem panels in new-ish cars, atleast my 2015 accord..


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ocuriel said:


> How is the Thinsulate used?


Its used in "hollow pocket" areas and behind interior panels of the car to help absorb high frequency noise. Think headliner, body cavities, etc.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocketjones (Oct 23, 2008)

Rockwool is amazing behind panels with space for it.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

Denim insulation is a cheap alternative as well.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Ended up ordering Dynamat Extreme from Crutchfield. Seemed to be same price as Knuconceptz Kno knoise and cheaper than Resonix. Free shipping too.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ocuriel said:


> Ended up ordering Dynamat Extreme from Crutchfield. Seemed to be same price as Knuconceptz Kno knoise and cheaper than Resonix. Free shipping too.
> Thanks everyone.


tbh, i think this is a mistake. Remember, not all products are the same. Comparing dollar vs performance is what you need to look at. Kolossus or ResoNix would have yielded a better result per dollar spent.

example.. kolossus and dynamat extreme testing is below. At the resonance peak, dynamat is down about 15db. With kolossus, its down about 20db. That 5db difference is almost FOUR times the energy converted. FOUR times the performance as far as resonance control is concerned per equal area covered.










Sound Deadening (CLD) Testing


Sounddeadenershowdown.com CLD Tiles ACTUAL MEASUREMENTS Total Thickness - 80mil Constraining Layer Thickness - 8mil 0.72 lbs per square foot Notes - Product measures to spec. Gooey butyl, but not as gooey as dynamat or roadkill expert. Bare Metal Frequency Response Damped Metal...




www.diymobileaudio.com













Sound Deadening (CLD) Testing


Sounddeadenershowdown.com CLD Tiles ACTUAL MEASUREMENTS Total Thickness - 80mil Constraining Layer Thickness - 8mil 0.72 lbs per square foot Notes - Product measures to spec. Gooey butyl, but not as gooey as dynamat or roadkill expert. Bare Metal Frequency Response Damped Metal...




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Yeah I totally see what you’re saying Skizer. Let me see if I can reverse the order.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

This is why objective testing is needed. Everyone with Facebook should join The Deadening group to follow chris with his new testing.



https://www.facebook.com/groups/651457188787366


----------



## drphilb (Oct 23, 2014)

Where does Ballistic Competition stack up ?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

drphilb said:


> Where does Ballistic Competition stack up ?


seems pretty light per square foot considering its thickness. I'd guess its got a good amount of fillers in the butyl.


----------



## 619Tundra (Sep 24, 2020)

What about Ground Zero GZDM ?


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

I'd like to add my 2-cents, which is probably only like 1-cent, since it is not based on any real world testing, I'm addressing human nature.

Ever go to Best Buy or other store to compare televisions? They have dozens of TV's lined up and yeah the ones (OLEDs) that cost the most are typically the BEST! 
Yet, assuming you don't buy the most expensive TV, once you take it home, you are no longer comparing it to any other TV's and it becomes the BEST in your home!

Ever go test drive cars? Did you notice that the BMW's, Audi's, Lexus' and Mercedes' seem better built than Nissan, Ford and Subaru? Again the ones that cost more are typically better made, with better components and are typically the BEST vehicles. 
Yet, assuming you end up with a Honda or Toyota, and are no longer comparing it to the high-end vehicles, it becomes the best car in your driveway!

Using this same logic, I suspect, that even though Resonix tests the BEST, and may cost more than other brands, if you end up with a lower priced Sound Deadening product installed in your vehicle, it will perform the basic intended function and you will be happy with it. 

Now, if you are the type that wants the best of everything and can afford it, but for those of you with limited resources (like me) then life's purchases have to be carefully weighed on price vs performance...

Cheers and Happy Holidays!


----------



## LumbermanSVO (Nov 11, 2009)

MythosDreamLab said:


> Did you notice that the BMW's, Audi's, Lexus' and Mercedes' seem better built than Nissan, Ford and Subaru?


People think that, until the warranty runs out and they have to pay to maintain those cars, then suddenly the Nissan's and Ford's start looking a LOT better.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

LumbermanSVO said:


> People think that, until the warranty runs out and they have to pay to maintain those cars, then suddenly the Nissan's and Ford's start looking a LOT better.


my buddies at the local ford dealership are wondering what reliable fords you are talking about lol


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

MythosDreamLab said:


> I'd like to add my 2-cents, which is probably only like 1-cent, since it is not based on any real world testing, I'm addressing human nature.
> 
> Ever go to Best Buy or other store to compare televisions? They have dozens of TV's lined up and yeah the ones (OLEDs) that cost the most are typically the BEST!
> Yet, assuming you don't buy the most expensive TV, once you take it home, you are no longer comparing it to any other TV's and it becomes the BEST in your home!
> ...


I get what you are saying, but you are using a product that is MUCH more complex than a basic sound deadening product as your example. There are a metric ass load of reasons to chose one car or one tv over another. FOr CLD, it literally just comes down to price, performance, and sometimes weight. Performance can be broken down into two categories if needed.. Resonance control, and heat resistance (how much heat it can take before melting off). Considering that, most products can handle heat just fine, so for this lets focus on resonance control and price since weight is usually not an issue. In the tests posted before, you can see the different frequency response and waterfall graphs showing the decay and damping that the CLD has on the metal panel. This is easily read, and easily quantified. All you have to do is take that, convert db difference to energy absorption, and then compare that to price. So lets say 1 square foot of brand 1 has a 9 db reduction on a particular panel and is $4 per square foot. Not lets also say brand 2 is $8 per square foot and has 15db reduction on the same panel. That *VERY *easy to identify which is actually the better value. Brand 1 is half the cost, but brand 2 has *FOUR TIMES* the performance as far as resonance control goes. Going dollar for dollar of brand 1 vs brand 2, brand 2 is going to get you twice the performance per dollar spent in the end. But not only are you getting twice the performance, you only need to install half the product, which means HALF the labor time. No brainer.


----------



## Coolhand20th (Aug 13, 2020)

Curious Skizer if Chris is thinking about testing Apex Car Audios (formerly CAB but under new ownership & working with Sundown) their new Sound Deadener they sell for 90 bucks. Link below, looks like it is just the 70 MIL version of the Sundown stuff that is 90 MIL









CAB 11-44 Butyl Deadener


Audio Apex offers a wide range of car audio speakers, subwoofers, amplifier and much more. Formerly Car Audio Bargain, Audio Apex strives on offering high quality mobile electronics and first class customer service, to make us your 1 stop shop for all things car audio.




caraudiobargain.com


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Coolhand20th said:


> Curious Skizer if Chris is thinking about testing Apex Car Audios (formerly CAB but under new ownership & working with Sundown) their new Sound Deadener they sell for 90 bucks. Link below, looks like it is just the 70 MIL version of the Sundown stuff that is 90 MIL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no idea. To be completely honest, Chris is taking FOREVER to do his testing, which is okay i guess since he is not getting paid for this. It just sucks to wait for results. He started planning this over 18 months ago and he just recently did his first comparison test between the previous winner, SDS, and ResoNix Squares.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

SkizeR said:


> my buddies at the local ford dealership are wondering what reliable fords you are talking about lol


Haha so true. Cracked blocks, noisy actuators, failed clutches, and the list just goes on and on......GM and Chrysler....same junk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ocuriel said:


> Haha so true. Cracked blocks, noisy actuators, failed clutches, and the list just goes on and in......GM and Chrysler....same junk


And the interiors... You couldn't pay me to drive an American car

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Someone want to explain to me why people on that fb group are still deadening the entire door if only 30 - 40% coverage is needed?


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

trunks9_us said:


> Someone want to explain to me why people on that fb group are still deadening the entire door if only 30 - 40% coverage is needed?


30-40 is fine for a panel that doesn't have a speaker mounted to it. If you're installing a mid in the door than get the best stuff and cover as much as you can.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

trunks9_us said:


> Someone want to explain to me why people on that fb group are still deadening the entire door if only 30 - 40% coverage is needed?


remember, the whole "25% rule of thumb" was from someone who wasn't doing car audio installs, just soundproofing jobs. only 25% or so coverage is needed with a GOOD deadener when you are combating minor resonance caused by driving. High powered sound system, different ball game. Yes, diminishing retuns exist, but if your time is worth anything to you, and you are after good results, best to just do the whole door and not have to worry about it again. Thats how i do it at the shop


----------



## drphilb (Oct 23, 2014)

What about barriers? I am running L-comp from B-quiet which is a mass loaded vinyl with 1/4" closed loop foam


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

drphilb said:


> What about barriers? I am running L-comp from B-quiet which is a mass loaded vinyl with 1/4" closed loop foam


barriers need to be continuous otherwise sound just goes around...


----------



## drphilb (Oct 23, 2014)

ok but what brands are you all running


----------



## 619Tundra (Sep 24, 2020)

Is kolossus better than Resonix?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

619Tundra said:


> Is kolossus better than Resonix?


Sds beat kolossus in the last test. Resonix beat sds in the new test. Take that for what its worth

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 619Tundra (Sep 24, 2020)

Ok.


----------



## Eatmore Bacon (Dec 17, 2020)

Just got a few bundles of Extreme. Was gonna install over the next few days but have decided to wait till i get the rest of my build together. As far as inside of the dorr panels, can i install regular Dynamite and not the extreme? I was going to only use the extreme on the face of the dorr panels.


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

If you're installing woofers in the doors use the best deadener you have. Use the cheaper stuff in other areas like trunk lid, rear quarters, floor, etc.


----------



## Eatmore Bacon (Dec 17, 2020)

lithium said:


> If you're installing woofers in the doors use the best deadener you have. Use the cheaper stuff in other areas like trunk lid, rear quarters, floor, etc.


F-250. 5X7's in the front. Not sure about the rear doors yet. Posted some questions about that decision.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Eatmore Bacon said:


> Just got a few bundles of Extreme. Was gonna install over the next few days but have decided to wait till i get the rest of my build together. As far as inside of the dorr panels, can i install regular Dynamite and not the extreme? I was going to only use the extreme on the face of the dorr panels.
> View attachment 286946


Even regular dynamite will blow your doors off...

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eatmore Bacon (Dec 17, 2020)

SkizeR said:


> Even regular dynamite will blow your doors off...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Gotta love the auto correct, right?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Eatmore Bacon said:


> Gotta love the auto correct, right?


I have no idea what youre talking about 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 619Tundra (Sep 24, 2020)

Looks like Dynamat Extreme is the way to go. Ive been wanting to buy the best material for my Tundra.


----------



## GoldRiver (Mar 16, 2020)

SkizeR said:


> And the interiors... You couldn't pay me to drive an American car
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I pay myself to drive one. Ive owned some high end luxury cars. Sold my last one for a Ford. The entire price I paid for the Ford is less than 3 years of depreciation on the luxury cars Ive owned. And they are not more reliable. Ive had all sorts of problems with luxury vehicles. The warranty is a must. 

The $30k I saved in the past 3 years in depreciation is now invested safely in undervalued stocks and commodities like gold and silver. 

And that doesnt even include the car tax I pay here. I was paying 3k a year in taxes on a luxury vehicle. I pay a few hundred now. 

The maintenance I do myself. It used to be $800 a year at the luxury dealer. 

Reg gas instead of prem. 

Insurance is half what it was. 

The list goes on...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

GoldRiver said:


> I pay myself to drive one. Ive owned some high end luxury cars. Sold my last one for a Ford. The entire price I paid for the Ford is less than 3 years of depreciation on the luxury cars Ive owned. And they are not more reliable. Ive had all sorts of problems with luxury vehicles. The warranty is a must.
> 
> The $30k I saved in the past 3 years in depreciation is now invested safely in undervalued stocks and commodities like gold and silver.
> 
> ...


Well duh, luxury cars are also a poor way to spend your money. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 619Tundra (Sep 24, 2020)

Just buy a Lexus and stop whining. Now let's see some Sound Deadening Product. I want to.pull the trigger on some today.


----------



## drphilb (Oct 23, 2014)

What is everyone running for the Barriers, get the CDL, I would like to know who makes the best barrier product


----------



## drphilb (Oct 23, 2014)

How does V-Comp from B-quiet stack up?


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

drphilb said:


> What is everyone running for the Barriers, get the CDL, I would like to know who makes the best barrier product


standard 1 lb per sq ft MLV from ebay/amazon. No point overpaying for something else. You just need to get a CCF to isolate the barrier from the structure from the car. The quality of the CCF is important as some cheap products are overly compressible (swish flat and don't provide isolation) or under-compressible (too "hard). 









Soundsulate Mass Loaded Vinyl 4' X 4', 16 sq ft 1 Lb MLV, Sound Proofing | eBay


Mass Loaded Vinyl (MLV) is the preferred solution for sound proofing interiors easily and effectively. Used in many places such as in walls and ceilings, under carpet to soundproof the ceiling of the room below, or wrapped around noisy pipes.



www.ebay.com





You can also use lead sheet if you need something thinner than 1/8 inch.


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

drphilb said:


> How does V-Comp from B-quiet stack up?


Looks like open cell foam rather than a close cell foam which is a bad application.


----------



## Picassotheimpaler (Sep 21, 2014)

Lead sheeting is good as well. Its much much thinner for the same weight. 1lb mlv is something like 1/8 inch thick, so it can add some bulk to under panels and carpet when you add the closed cell. Lead sheet for the same weight is 1/64 inch, its like aluminum foil almost. So you can either slim down a ton or you can use 2lb that will still only be 1/32 anf much thinner on top of performing better as well.


----------



## Picassotheimpaler (Sep 21, 2014)

https://www.rotometals.com/lead-sheet-plates/


----------



## Eatmore Bacon (Dec 17, 2020)

Picassotheimpaler said:


> Lead sheeting is good as well. Its much much thinner for the same weight. 1lb mlv is something like 1/8 inch thick, so it can add some bulk to under panels and carpet when you add the closed cell. Lead sheet for the same weight is 1/64 inch, its like aluminum foil almost. So you can either slim down a ton or you can use 2lb that will still only be 1/32 anf much thinner on top of performing better as well.


Its also good for those times when you need to have an X-ray taken while sitting in the drivers seat.


----------



## drphilb (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you so much for the info, So far most if my deadening has been in the trunk, I used the L-Comp which does have lead in it. How can you tell if the foam is open cell or closed cell?. I have 2 more sheets of the V-comp but may need to buy more barrier later so thank you so much for the links, I will order the lead for the doors when I do them with the closed loop foam


----------



## drphilb (Oct 23, 2014)

Where is the best place to buy the closed cell foam and how thick should it be?


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

drphilb said:


> Where is the best place to buy the closed cell foam and how thick should it be?


not sure who has the best off the top of my head, I had a bunch left over from my last SDS purchase before he closed down. maybe check out resonix's ccf. Typically you use 1/8 inch.


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

This place is an excellent resource with pretty good prices too:









Foam Factory, Inc. - Storefront


Foam Factory, Inc. - Wholesale polyurethane foam sheets, acoustical foam, eggcrate convoluted foam, memory foam and more.



www.foambymail.com





They actually do testing independently for their ccf.


----------



## MikeMcChiken (Dec 23, 2020)

I used some Noico from amazon 80mil . The Dynamat is twice as thick , 150mil I think and I didnt know if i would like that but after doing the back of the extracab of my Z71 I could have used the thicker stuff . Either will work . With just two entry level 12's what I got worked fine . Only rattles I hear are from plastic plastic trim peace below the rear window


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

MikeMcChiken said:


> I used some Noico from amazon 80mil . The Dynamat is twice as thick , 150mil I think and I didnt know if i would like that but after doing the back of the extracab of my Z71 I could have used the thicker stuff . Either will work . With just two entry level 12's what I got worked fine . Only rattles I hear are from plastic plastic trim peace below the rear window


I used noico and some other Amazon stuff and they were both fine for cld. I’ve picked up neoprene for my ccf, but still want to find a cheap mlv.


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

I bought some noico and smelt asphalt in the adhesive or filler, returned it for some nvx dampener which did a OK job for a cheap product. I only used the nvx in my trunk as my subwoofer is installed IB in the ski pass. I wasn't concerned with performance as much as preventing panel rattle as heard by spectators or others on the road. I also used the nvx to dampen alot of my trim panels. I figured, worse case it just mass loaded the panel. Knukonceptz Kolossus and SS damp pro was used in the important locations. 

MLV prices are pretty much all the same ($/sq ft @ given thickness).. Just figure out how much you need and order from Ebay. There is some concern with virgin vs recycled material I believe. So google that before purchasing (smell issue).


----------



## DiamondFanatic (Dec 26, 2007)

I used the Resonix CCF and it was great quality. The peel and stick adhesive works very well on it. 


lithium said:


> not sure who has the best off the top of my head, I had a bunch left over from my last SDS purchase before he closed down. maybe check out resonix's ccf. Typically you use 1/8 inch.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

MikeMcChiken said:


> I used some Noico from amazon 80mil . The Dynamat is twice as thick , 150mil I think and I didnt know if i would like that but after doing the back of the extracab of my Z71 I could have used the thicker stuff . Either will work . With just two entry level 12's what I got worked fine . Only rattles I hear are from plastic plastic trim peace below the rear window


dynamat is 45mil. The difference is, dynamat is actually trustworthy with their specs.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DiamondFanatic said:


> I used the Resonix CCF and it was great quality. The peel and stick adhesive works very well on it.


Glad you liked it. I think what separates ResoNix CCF from the rest is not just the adhesive, but its compression deflection and compression set vs other products. SDS had great CLD, but their CCF was way too stiff to do anything useful for car audio applications. We addressed that when releasing our CCF. Something that was very "soft" and easily compressed, yet held its shape firm. Nothing else on the market is like it.


----------



## Eatmore Bacon (Dec 17, 2020)

Did mine yesterday. Quite the PITA but made a huge difference. The only issue is it now makes other spots sound louder, like cabin vents. The Extreme is pretty awesome stuff.


----------



## Ratsalad (May 5, 2018)

SkizeR said:


> I think what separates ResoNix CCF from the rest is not just the adhesive, but its compression deflection and compression set vs other products. SDS had great CLD, but their CCF was way too stiff to do anything useful for car audio applications. We addressed that when releasing our CCF. Something that was very "soft" and easily compressed, yet held its shape firm. Nothing else on the market is like it.


I purchased about 75% of my sound deadening project from SDS. I went to obtain the other 25% and SDS was gone forever! Went with ResoNix and was very pleased with the products there - even better than SDS! I completely agree with the quote above.


----------



## MikeMcChiken (Dec 23, 2020)

Dynamat was pretty proud back in the days to the point I couldnt afford it . I can afford it today but they are still too proud . If you think no one else can make a quality product you are pretty closed minded and yes the dynamat I was looking at was 150mil compared to the 80mil Noico I got . You can get them in all different thicknesses


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Eatmore Bacon said:


> View attachment 287384
> 
> 
> Did mine yesterday. Quite the PITA but made a huge difference. The only issue is it now makes other spots sound louder, like cabin vents. The Extreme is pretty awesome stuff.



Good on you and excellent choice in material! It is what I would use for sure because the SDS information is paramount first.


----------



## 619Tundra (Sep 24, 2020)

What do you think of Kolosus?


----------



## Eatmore Bacon (Dec 17, 2020)

MikeMcChiken said:


> Dynamat was pretty proud back in the days to the point I couldnt afford it . I can afford it today but they are still too proud . If you think no one else can make a quality product you are pretty closed minded and yes the dynamat I was looking at was 150mil compared to the 80mil Noico I got . You can get them in all different thicknesses


I think most are open minded about this sort of thing but there is something for going with what you know. It’s a tried and true product. Others have come and gone. I paid $450 total for the Extreme and it’s enough to do my entire truck, including doors. I have a lot of road noise with my tires, otherwise I could have went with a thinner product and probably been ok


----------



## MikeMcChiken (Dec 23, 2020)

Eatmore Bacon said:


> I think most are open minded about this sort of thing but there is something for going with what you know. It’s a tried and true product. Others have come and gone. I paid $450 total for the Extreme and it’s enough to do my entire truck, including doors. I have a lot of road noise with my tires, otherwise I could have went with a thinner product and probably been ok


Thats the hardest thing im dealing with getting back into car audio . Knowing whats good and what isnt . Alot the companies we had in the 80's and 90's arent that great now . PPI , Phoenix Gold , Orion Hifonics and Soundstream . Fosgate , Kicker and Polk Audio still seem okay but not what they used to be . I think Pioneer improved in some areas . Considering most stuff is made overseas now with less than acceptable tolerances and with what I just stated , tried and true doesnt hold much water . I wish it did . Stuff made in the 80's and 90's were designed to last a lifetime . Nothing today is designed to those standards except some real high end gear . Dynamat may be one of them . Im just glad some old names are still around . I have to say that dynamat looks pretty nice in your truck . Looks like it wraps around contours nicely .


----------



## Eatmore Bacon (Dec 17, 2020)

MikeMcChiken said:


> Thats the hardest thing im dealing with getting back into car audio . Knowing whats good and what isnt . Alot the companies we had in the 80's and 90's arent that great now . PPI , Phoenix Gold , Orion Hifonics and Soundstream . Fosgate , Kicker and Polk Audio still seem okay but not what they used to be . I think Pioneer improved in some areas . Considering most stuff is made overseas now with less than acceptable tolerances and with what I just stated , tried and true doesnt hold much water . I wish it did . Stuff made in the 80's and 90's were designed to last a lifetime . Nothing today is designed to those standards except some real high end gear . Dynamat may be one of them . Im just glad some old names are still around . I have to say that dynamat looks pretty nice in your truck . Looks like it wraps around contours nicely .


Thanks for the kind words. Whats really frustrating is not being able to see whats out there that holds any truth. No more car audio mags with great annual shootouts. The majority of the sites now are spoof sites where they give you click bait like bestcaraudioreviews.com or something else and they list Boss amps as the top 2020 pick. So you know they are crap right out of the gate. Thats what sites like this are for I guess. Communicating with each other in order to be able to cut through all of the noise. Hang around and you will read whats good and whats not. A lot of knowledgable people on here that are willing to share what they know.


----------



## Coolhand20th (Aug 13, 2020)

Soundstream is junk now on the same levels of Boss and what not, same with Hifonics also. Vastly over stated on their power ratings. 10 years ago and more yep they were nice stuff not so these days since they got bought out. PPI isn't the same anymore either since they got bought out. Rockford Fosgate amplifier are still putting out what they say on dyno tests. Pioneer in many of their amplifiers not only make what they claim but have been known to put out more on dyno testing and are rock solid as well. Their 4 channel amplifiers in the GM-D8704 and the newer version are used by quite a lot of people these days.


----------



## Eatmore Bacon (Dec 17, 2020)

Coolhand20th said:


> Soundstream is junk now on the same levels of Boss and what not, same with Hifonics also. Vastly over stated on their power ratings. 10 years ago and more yep they were nice stuff not so these days since they got bought out. PPI isn't the same anymore either since they got bought out. Rockford Fosgate amplifier are still putting out what they say on dyno tests. Pioneer in many of their amplifiers not only make what they claim but have been known to put out more on dyno testing and are rock solid as well. Their 4 channel amplifiers in the GM-D8604 and the newer version are used by quite a lot of people these days.


And of course the always stable JL Audio. Probably the most balanced of them all as far as covering entry level to hifi. Kicker unfairly gets a bad wrap in some circles but their Q series is actually good stuff from what I hear.


----------



## MikeMcChiken (Dec 23, 2020)

Eatmore Bacon said:


> And of course the always stable JL Audio. Probably the most balanced of them all as far as covering entry level to hifi. Kicker unfairly gets a bad wrap in some circles but their Q series is actually good stuff from what I hear.


I just picked up a 2005 JL Audio 500/1 Slash . Cant wait to install it . It will give me a chance to still listen to my stereo while I play musical amps to recap and clean pots on each of my 1996 Orions


----------

